
Ask HN: JavaScript Devs, have you ever built message driven systems? - redact207
I&#x27;ve been working on a service bus for Node (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;node-ts&#x2F;bus) for writing message driven node apps, and am really keen to learn from JavaScript&#x2F;Node devs what your experience has been like writing distributed&#x2F;scalable node systems (message&#x2F;http&#x2F;other).<p>Message based systems offer a lot of benefits around decoupling, reliability and durability; yet it doesn&#x27;t seem to be as popular in Node as it is in say .NET or Java.<p>Do you think this is because there&#x27;s less in terms of framework support, because node isn&#x27;t used on larger systems, or something else completely?
======
verdverm
Because of RabbitMQ, Kafka, nats, cloud vendor solutions etc.

There is a lot of effort that goes into building and maintaining such a
system. JavaScript devs are a demographic less interested in building such
things, rather than using a working solution.

